# Sistema de Toyota detiene automáticamente el vehículo al detectar peatones



## SantyUY (Ago 17, 2011)

​*Ya son múltiples los trabajos en sistemas para que los automóviles eviten accidentes, pero Toyota está buscando que estas tecnologías ahora detecten la presencia de peatones u objetos a través de un equipo que consiste en un radar de ondas y cámaras que calculan al detalle la distancia a la que se encuentra un obstáculo y así detenerse solo y sortear un impacto.
Aún no hay mucho detalle respecto de la tecnología, ni tampoco si la automotriz japonesa planea comenzar a incorporarlo a sus vehículos. Y a pesar de representar un salto desde los sistemas que detectan otros autos o muros, en la exhibición tampoco se dilucida cómo reacciona (si es que lo hace) a mayor velocidad o si el objeto se tratara de un objeto de menor tamaño al maniquí utilizado (como un niño o una mascota).*




​
*Vídeo->* http://youtu.be/j7au_cQw_U0

*Fuente: leeesto.iblogger.org*​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

Muy bueno..

hay sistemas desarrollados por mercedes benz que supongo utilizan una tecnología similar para determinar el estado de la carretera y por ende preparar electrónica y neumáticamente las suspensiones

y mejorar el andar


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2011)

Por lo menos, dado que el vehículo puede detenerse a una velocidad moderada, a altas velocidades un impacto podría ser No Mortal para el peatón. Sin duda ya es algo.


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 17, 2011)

si no me equivoco, volvo hace rato trabaja con algo muy similar.

http://www.gizmodo.es/2010/09/27/el-frenado-automatico-de-volvo-sigue-fallando.html

saludos!

p.d:


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

Toyota esta bastante adelantado en esto de la tecnología ... almeno eso es lo que dicen !  


Saluds!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2011)

mmm... con todo mi respeto a la electronica hay muy pocas de sus aplicaciones a las que yo le encomendaria la seguridad... y  la seguridad en los coches no es una de ellas.. hasta ahora no he visto ningun coche que no le falle algo electronico... asi que dios guarde la hora en que una persona se fié de esas cosas, sin desmerecer la buena intension de quienes piensan en ello...


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> mmm... con todo mi respeto a la electronica hay muy pocas de sus aplicaciones a las que yo le encomendaria la seguridad... y  la seguridad en los coches no es una de ellas.. hasta ahora no he visto ningun coche que no le falle algo electronico... asi que dios guarde la hora en que una persona se fié de esas cosas, sin desmerecer la buena intension de quienes piensan en ello...



Si yo también estoy de acuerdo con vos ! pero también creo que un día va a llegar q los robot o los sistemas electrónicos se configuren de una manera correcta para que todo funcione perfectamente...

Las grandes empresas eligen a los mejores estudiantes y los ayudan en una competencia para hallar el mejor sistema para vehiculos no recuerdo como se llama esta  competencia pero la pasan en Discovery Turbo  ... y viendo eso te das cuenta que las empresas ´´grandes´´ se esmeran por mejorar 


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2011)

lo que da pena es pensar que los autos tienen que pensar por nosotros.
por que la mayoria de lso accidentes son por descuido humano.
conclusion :
los autos, cosas frias y sin razonamiento terminan siendo mas cuidadosos y preocupados de la vida humana que ...........nosotros mismo s


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> lo que da pena es pensar que los autos tienen que pensar por nosotros.
> por que la mayoria de lso accidentes son por descuido humano.
> conclusion :
> los autos, cosas frias y sin razonamiento terminan siendo mas cuidadosos y preocupados de la vida humana que ...........nosotros mismo s



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## fralfa (Oct 7, 2011)

Lo malo que no podrías arrancar de el que te quiere asaltar y robar el auto jaja.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 7, 2011)

...ja ja , bien dicho. Que pasa si es un asaltante, el auto frenaría automaticamente, encima se habren las puertas para que el asaltante haga su "trabajo" ja ja, y ni hablar si se presenta un "alien" ja ja...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 7, 2011)

fralfa dijo:


> Lo malo que no podrías arrancar de el que te quiere asaltar y robar el auto jaja.


 
muy inteligente el cometario.
el ser humano crea variables constantemente .

estaba pensando en un sistema para detener el vehiculo "casi" como el de toyota, no olvidemos que somos aficionados.
y de paso tener en cuenta el caso de que sea un ladron.

el sistema se llama "deteccion de peatones -1 "
y da aviso cuando el vehiculo detecta que un sensor de impacto en el paragolpes se acciono  y luego el vehiculo dio un salto (asi un lomo de burro no lo activa) .

(peor es nunca , no ?? )


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 7, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> ...ja ja , bien dicho. Que pasa si es un asaltante, el auto frenaría automaticamente, encima se habren las puertas para que el asaltante haga su "trabajo" ja ja, y ni hablar si se presenta un "alien" ja ja...



AJajaja, Te pasaste con el Alien XD de 10. Tendrá que venir cada Toyota con un Gordon Freeman.


----------



## djwash (Oct 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> "deteccion de peatones -1 "


 

Por otro lado supongo que se puede desactivar este sistema, al igual que el control de traccion.

Me hizo acordar a un amigo que se queria hacer una alarma con detector de pobres porque decia que solo los pobres roban, pero se olvidaba de la raza politica...


----------

